# brasser / mélanger / battre / mêler les cartes



## danielc

*brasser/mélanger les cartes*

Qu'est-ce qu'on préfère dire? Je dis _brasser les cartes._


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a encore _*battre* les cartes_, que j'utilise aussi fréquemment que _mélanger_. Je ne dis en revanche jamais _brasser_.


----------



## danielc

Je lis sur Wiktionnaire
brasser — Wiktionnaire

_(Jeux)_ Mélangerdes cartes ou tout autre objet.
_*Brasser* les cartes, les dés, les feuilles._

Il n'est pas uniquement question d'une préférence canadienne, donc?


----------



## Philippides

J'utilise plutôt "battre", éventuellement "mélanger", jamais "brasser" 
(français plutôt parisien)


----------



## snarkhunter

... Globalement comme *Philippides* :
1/ "battre" dans le contexte du jeu
2/ "mélanger" dans le contexte de la magie


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Il y a encore _*battre* les cartes_, que j'utilise aussi fréquemment que _mélanger_. Je ne dis en revanche jamais _brasser_.


Je dis comme vous.
Je note quand même que "brasser les cartes" est cité dans deux glossaires genevois du XIXe siècle !
Glossaire genevois ou recueil etymologique des termes dont se compose le dialecte de Geneve
Nouveau glossaire génevois


----------



## danielc

Je voudrais aussi savoir si _brasser _dans ce sens sonne un peu étrange pour les francophones non-canadiens.


----------



## Bezoard

Il sonne tout à fait étrange pour moi (Paris) même si rien, sémantiquement, ne s'oppose à son usage.


----------



## Maître Capello

Même si je ne l'utilise pas moi-même, _brasser les cartes_ ne me choque pas particulièrement. Il n'est d'ailleurs pas si rare en Suisse.


----------



## SergueiL

A noter que le Robert et le TLFi donne "brasser les cartes" pour familier.


----------



## JClaudeK

danielc said:


> Je voudrais aussi savoir si _brasser _dans ce sens sonne un peu étrange pour les francophones non-canadiens.


C'est la première fois que je lis "brasser les cartes". 

Pourtant on trouve la collocation aussi dans le TLFi


> − _JEUX,_ _fam._ _Brasser les cartes_*_; brasser les dominos, les dés_


----------



## Nicomon

Une semaine plus tard à Montréal...  je suis curieuse de savoir.

Qu'en est-il de _*mêler* les cartes_,  que je dirais à la place de _mélanger ?   _Extrait du CNRTL : 





> _ Mêler les cartes._ Les battre. _Un joueur, dont les manières, le regard, la voix, la façon de mêler les cartes leur prédisent une défaite_ (Balzac,_ Tén. affaire_, 1841, p.17).


Le dites-vous aussi dans le sens de _battre_, ou seulement dans ce sens :  





> Fig. et fam. _Mêler les carte_s -  embrouiller une affaire (on dit aujourd'hui _Brouiller les cartes_).


Je n'étonnerai personne en écrivant que _brasser  _(que je croyais être un québécisme) me vient assez spontanément.

*Ajout : *  J'aurais dû cliquer plus tôt sur les liens vers les glossaires  genevois.  
Je note qu'il est écrit _mêler les cartes.  _


----------



## Philippides

Nicomon est en train d'embrouiller l'affaire !!! 

Je t'aurais bien répondu que "mêler les cartes" ne s'utilisait pas en français de France, mais dans tu as mis une citation de Balzac, alors... Je tente un "ça ne s'utilise plus !"
En tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais entendu et cela me semblerait bien plus étrange que brasser.


----------



## Reynald

danielc said:


> Je voudrais aussi savoir si _brasser _dans ce sens sonne un peu étrange pour les francophones non-canadiens.


Je dis aussi _battre, _mais_ brasser _ne me paraîtrait pas étrange. Peut-être à cause du refrain de la chanson _Poker_ d'Aznavour : 


> On prend les cartes, on brasse les cartes
> On coupe les cartes, on donne les cartes
> C'est merveilleux on va jouer au Poker…


----------



## Nicomon

Philippides said:


> Nicomon est en train d'embrouiller l'affaire !!!


 Merci, Philippides.   Désolée, ce n'était pas le but.   J'aurais peut-être dû me « mêler de mes affaires ». 

Il n'est pas rare que des mots encore bien vivants au Québec soient désuets ailleurs.
J'ai mis un ajout à mon post précédent.    Il est bien écrit _mêler_ et non _mélanger_ dans les glossaires genevois que Bezoard a mis en lien. Mais il est vrai qu'ils ne datent pas d'hier non plus.

Je _mélange_ des ingrédients  pour faire un gâteau, mais les cartes, je les _mêle_.
Au bout du compte, elles sont  pêle-mêle = en désordre. 

Merci pour ce rappel de la chanson d'Aznavour, Reynald.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> J'aurais dû cliquer plus tôt sur les liens vers les glossaires genevois.
> Je note qu'il est écrit _mêler les cartes. _





Philippides said:


> Je tente un "ça ne s'utilise plus !"


Je peux me tromper, mais je dirais qu'il en va de même en Suisse, y compris à Genève. Ces glossaires « génevois » [sic] datent du XIXe siècle et il me semble que ce tour est depuis tombé en désuétude en Suisse. Je suis certain de ne l'avoir jamais entendu ici, même à Genève, ce qui ne veut toutefois pas dire qu'il ne s'y emploie plus, mais en tout cas qu'il est devenu rare s'il est encore usité. Quoi qu'il en soit, _mêler les cartes_ me frapperait si je l'entendais, contrairement à _brasser les cartes_.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci MC.

Bin coudonc...   ils ont peut-être raison ceux qui s'amusent à dire que je cause un langage XVIIe siècle.


----------



## danielc

Je peux aussi dire _mêler les cartes, _comme Nicomon. J'ai trouvé _mêler_ dans ce sens dans un dictionnaire français en ligne, d'origine hexagonale.
"2.mettre en désordre, embrouiller, emmêler. Mêler les cartes, les battre pour les mélanger. "
mêler : définition de mêler et synonymes de mêler (français)


Et ici
"Mêler les cartes ou, absolument, mêler, battre les cartes. "

https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9M1612

Ce dictionnaire de l'Acadèmie n'est pas du temps de Balzac, ou du  XVIIe siècle.

Ou ici


_*Mêler* les cartes._
mêler — Wiktionnaire.

Est-ce que nos contributeurs européens ignorent-ils la langue de leurs grands-parents? Est-ce que _mêler_ est vielli dans ce sens? Selon quel dictionnaire?  Il me semble une question de deux générations et non deux siècles.


----------



## In-Su

En France, de nos jours, le verbe _mêler _est principalement utilisé sous la forme _se mêler de_, qui veut dire _s'immiscer dans_. Quoi qu'en pensent les dictionnaires, son sens premier, _mélanger_, me parait sensiblement vieilli, et j'ai toutes les peines du monde à trouver un exemple où je l'emploierais ainsi spontanément.
Je manque peut-être de vocabulaire mais je ne dirais que _mélanger _ou _battre les cartes_.


----------



## Nicomon

Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas ajouter _mêler_ au titre du fil ?

Je suis quand même un peu étonnée des réponses de  Philippides, MC et In-Su.   
J'ajoute que sous le verbe _battre,_ on trouve cette définition dans le dico de l'Académie, 9e édition :  





> 3. Remuer, agiter quelque chose pour en modifier la consistance. [...] *Par ext.* _Battre les cartes, _*les mêler *pour en changer l'ordre avant une partie.
> Source


 Et la définition qui suit - semblable - est copiée du TLFI : 





> _ JEUX._ _Battre les cartes_*. *Les mêler *par des mouvements répétés de la main.


  Il n'est pas écrit :  _les mélanger_.
Il faudrait aviser ces gens qu'ils se sont tous trompés, ou ont oublié de préciser : _vieilli / désuet. _

Cela dit,  j'aurais compris _battre / mélanger_, bien sûr.
Ni l'un ni l'autre ne me frappe : on les entend aussi de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.

Les curieux pourront lire ce court article :    Mélanger ou mêler ? - À mots déliés


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Ce dictionnaire de l'Acadèmie n'est pas du temps de Balzac, ou du XVIIe siècle.


Certes, mais il est tout de même précisé ceci sous l'entrée _mêler_ :


> Mettre en désordre, brouiller (en ce sens, on emploie aujourd'hui plus couramment _Mélanger, Emmêler, Embrouiller_). […] _Mêler les cartes _ou, absolument, _mêler, _battre les cartes.


----------



## danielc

Je dis d'habitude _brasser les cartes_. J'entends ici aussi m_êler _et _mélanger. _ Nicomon entend _battre les cartes_ au Canada plus que moi. Je ne le dis jamais. Je le comprends, mais cela me semble étrange.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Nicomon entend _battre les cartes_ au Canada plus que moi.


   Comment peux-tu le prétendre ?   Faudrait pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.  
J'ai seulement écrit qu'on l'entend... et c'est vrai.   Je n'ai pas fait de statistiques.

Tu préfères dire _brasser_ _les cartes_ ? Ça te regarde.  
Mais je pense qu'il est temps d'arrêter de _ brasser du vent. _


----------



## danielc

Quand Nicomon dit  au sujet de _battre/mélanger :_"Ni l'un ni l'autre ne me frappe : on les entend aussi de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. ", je suis bien dans mon droit de dire qu'elle entend _battre_ plus que moi, parce que je ne l'entend pas, et j'aime depuis mon enfance jouer aux cartes et jeux de société qui contiennent des cartes.

Si nous regardons toutes les contributions à ce fil. il y a certains verbes qui semblent étranges aussi pour nos membres européens. _Brasser les cartes _ne se dit pas spontanément par eux. Il est pareil pour moi et _battre les cartes._


Mais _mélanger_ _les cartes _nous déplaît le moins?


----------

